# Top round London broil roast.



## link (Jan 29, 2018)

Went shopping and picked up a top round roast. Put smoked sea salt/paprika, pepper and garlic powder on it and into a Sous Vide pot set to 132 degrees, at 4:30pm on Saturday. Took it out Today at 4:30 pm seared it in Cast Iron and sliced it up. Man was this good. You could of eaten this with no teeth.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 29, 2018)

Looks good Link, SV cooking seems to be latest craze. 

Point for sure.

Chris.


----------



## oddegan (Jan 29, 2018)

I've been experimenting with mine at least once a week. I made shawarma out of lamb shank and a couple of chicken breasts this Sunday. Amazing! I really want to try a London broil now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice job with the round roast!
SV seems to be the new craze!
I know I've had some awesome results with mine!
Al


----------



## weedeater (Jan 29, 2018)

I think Sous Vide items have made the carousel more than any other single area items in the last week or two.  So maybe it is the new craze!  What I do know is it turns out some real good food! I think you would see a lot more posts about Sous Vide if people could find the Sous Vide section!  Where it is now makes no sense at all.  It is really hidden under layers. 

Weedeater


----------



## link (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks all for the comments. I appreciate the kind wordsd. Here in Michigan when the temps drop to low for me tyo want tyo be outside smokiing stuff, I break out the Sous Vide. Keeps me busy.
Link


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2018)

Link , have you done a chuck roast yet ? If not try bears step by step sv chuck . 
Nice cook by the way .


----------



## link (Jan 31, 2018)

Chopsaw, I have not tried a chuck roast yet but i know following Bear's directions you cannot go wrong. Maybe I will pick one up this weekend. Thanks for the suggestion.

Link


----------



## Chef Perry (Feb 22, 2018)

Just did pork head porchetta in mine, love it. Haven't tried a London Broil, but now I'm planning to pick one up tomorrow! Thanks for the info!


----------

